
TIL – Holocaust tattoo numbers were primary keys for IBM machines (Dehomag) - jgamman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Identification_in_Nazi_concentration_camps
======
eesmith
See also
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_and_the_Holocaust](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_and_the_Holocaust)

